# Walking dead



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

anyone know when its on again uk tv cheers :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

18th October on Fox


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I am looking forward it. I've watched the first 3 series.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Great program... Can't wait..


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

aye cant wait :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

always kinda declaration winter dark nights are here when it starts, cant wait top series


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Looking forward to this....did also hear there's a possibility of a spin-off series, a whole set of new characters


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

nilitara said:


> Looking forward to this....did also hear there's a possibility of a spin-off series, a whole set of new characters


Yeah, the Running Dead.

Much faster Zombies.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking forward to it, got a dilemma at the moment though, do I really want to spend £50 on the first 3 series on blu ray?


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

When I finished Breaking Bad it left a void and I was sad for a few days, but now I have something to look forward to again. Will watch season 1 again tonight


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've started watching this on the US Netflix, well impressed with it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Only 8hrs 22mins to go


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

^^

Is that the download time?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

When will it be available on Freeview Channel 5 on UK TV like it has been since Season 1, OR has it gone from freeview to Sky/Virgin  ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> ^^
> 
> Is that the download time?


Ha ha. ive stopped downloading after receiving warning emails from BT


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> When will it be available on Freeview Channel 5 on UK TV like it has been since Season 1, OR has it gone from freeview to Sky/Virgin  ?


Anyone know anything ?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it's gonna be shown on. Fox UK.


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Episode 2 due to start at 10pm on Fox.

After the cliff hanger from the last episode, this should be a good episode.:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm still watching the re-runs of the previous series before I watch the 4th one. Currently watching Series 3 - Episode 3.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

take away the L in walking the dead add an N and that would be a funny show


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

robtech said:


> take away the L in walking the dead add an N and that would be a funny show


Waking Deadn?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I know, I was pulling his leg


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Still in shock over the last episode, did not see that coming.
Evil guvenor got what he deserved.
Feb is too long a wait &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know what to think of the 4th series so far. I'm not really into it as much as the previous ones, especially the first two.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

That last episode was very dark !!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

would not be surprised if the Guvenor is still alive, got 9 lives him


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

id like them to leave the prison explore the country more I know it could be hard logistically but they did it in the first series they did it in iam legend.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

there kinda back at the start all separated and no where to stay, is the gov dead? that woman could have killed herself knowing she lost her little girl and didnt stand a chance. poor old hershel knew someone big would get killed off but didnt think him. 

walkind dead is awesome


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Is the TV storyline still following the comic series storyline?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

where can I watch this online?(series 4) legit way?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Check the Fox channel as sometimes they may repeat it during the week.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Who's been watching this then and what do you think of it so far? I've watched all of them so far. It's not as gripping as the first two series. A lot of the current episodes are focusing on the individuals more.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, not as gripping and I don't know why they're doing it in this kinda way...

We're mid-way through a series, it's not a whole new series, there's no need to start off slow again!

Ramp it up lads!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Love this program. Just feeling its a bit slow at the moment.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd say it's them padding out the characters as you only really had the background on one o two of them initially ,The scientist has got me curious


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Last nights episode was the weakest yet, I could have given it a miss and still not lost any of the story line.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gotta say im not feeling the series after the break.maybe its because i know the governor will never be back lol  hes a badly missed character.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

agree I guess its letting us know more about the characters but hopefully will perk up a bit as we go into the final episodes


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely loved the latest episode with Daryl & Beth, I'm glad it's changed a little. The prison was getting a little tiresome. The series has to reflect the comics so they're doing well to be fair. Changes keep people on edge and talking about it


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

How many series do we think there will be in total?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

No idea. The comics are quite lengthy and I've read only some of it but it seem there is a looong way to go yet. I can see it being easily 6 series, if not more. Yeah, just not as gripping. Not much action in it. I thought the last episode with. Daryl was alright. I think he's the best actor in it as well in my opinion. He plays the character very well.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What did you think of the latest episode then?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I quite enjoyed the latest episode much better than last weeks


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, it's all over again.
What did you all think of last nights episode?
I think Terminus = cannibals.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, think that's pretty obvious that they're cannibals but good to see the old Rick back! It's gonna be good 😁


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

the ending annoyed me!!!! lol I wish they had just left it when rick said they've made a big mistake, it would have left it much more open


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

mand said:


> Well, it's all over again.
> What did you all think of last nights episode?
> *I think Terminus = cannibals*.


Yep , I agree , they were being herded around like sheep


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

mand said:


> Well, it's all over again.
> What did you all think of last nights episode?
> I think Terminus = cannibals.


You may well be right, they were having a barbeque when Glen and Maggie arrived and also when Rick and party arrived.

It might be down to Tyreese and Carol to save the day when they arrive at Terminus. It's a long wait to the next installments!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> You may well be right, they were having a barbeque when Glen and Maggie arrived and also when Rick and party arrived.
> 
> It might be down to Tyreese and Carol to save the day when they arrive at Terminus. It's a long wait to the next installments!


I have to agree with you, it would seem this way and 100%Tyresse and Carol will save the day. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I quite liked the last episode. Better then the ending of Series 3. Agree with the cannibalism.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah What is a show that you're constantly hearing about and want to watch, but never have the time to?


----------

